# Laundry soap for pulling wire?



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I think that is very foolish as the laundry soap can do damage to the insulation. Pulling lube is designed for the purpose.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I agree with dennis. That and I haven't used lube since they came out with Simpull.


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

I told the data guys (who had failed to install their own conduits, and were running my TV lines for using my conduits) that they should use soap to make the pulling easier. Three days later, i saw them again, with Dawn dishwashing liquid(i would have gone generic), they had very clean hands, and all the conduits smelled fresh.

I would not do it.


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

I used Tide once but it was so gritty I had to pull it back out and clean it off...:laughing:


----------



## carryyourbooks (Jan 13, 2010)

Dash Dingo said:


> Has anyone ever used laundry soap to pull wire through conduit?
> I got a job where I got some pretty long pulls of 250 and 500 aluminum through PVC.
> I'm the type that will save a buck where ever I can and if I don't have to buy pulling lube from the parts house.... Well that's one more thing I can save on.
> I've used the home owners soap plenty times trying to pull Romex through flex or fishing cables in tight spaces, and it always works great.
> ...


personally, i think if you use laundry soap, you are a DA. not only is not good for the insulation, but when it dries up a bit, it will become very sticky. quit being a tight wad and a DA and pony up the extra cash for some lube.

how much are you really saving per bottle?


----------



## CoopElec (May 16, 2011)

*soap*

I have made the quick trip to the dollar store when in a fix for cheap pulling soap. I have since been turned on to this Poly-x stuff and it is great. Does not take a lot and not as easy to get off your hands. A little more washing is required. Great though.


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

Have gotten some soap out of a Men's room in a pinch but wouldn't do it on purpose...


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

1. Laundry detergent isn't inexpensive.

2. Soap gets sticky as it dries.

Be halfway samrt and get some Aqua Gel.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Dash Dingo said:


> *Has anyone ever used laundry soap to pull wire through conduit?*
> I got a job where I got some pretty long pulls of 250 and 500 aluminum through PVC.
> *I'm the type that will save a buck where ever I can *and if I don't have to buy pulling lube from the parts house.... Well that's one more thing I can save on.
> I've used the home owners soap plenty times trying to pull Romex through flex or fishing cables in tight spaces, and it always works great.
> ...


 Wow!! Buy the pulling compound, its what the professionals do!


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Always pulling the professional card.


----------



## Dash Dingo (Mar 3, 2012)

Good enough reasons for me!
Was just curious.
Thanks


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

Just don't put the wire lube bottle where it will get run over by a backhoe...juuuust sayin..:whistling2:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

bobelectric said:


> Always pulling the professional card.


??????


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

kennydmeek said:


> Just don't put the wire lube bottle where it will get run over by a backhoe...juuuust sayin..:whistling2:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:, or a 5 gallon bucket on top of a ladder :whistling2:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

kennydmeek said:


> Just don't put the wire lube bottle where it will get run over by a backhoe...juuuust sayin..:whistling2:


I saw a quart bottle of Elmer's glue get run over in a HD parking lot. It totally wiped out the side of a van. It totally looked like a **** video.


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> I agree with dennis. That and I haven't used lube since they came out with Simpull.


well, dishwashing soap, etc will dry and glue the conductors into the
conduit. over time, some of them will break down insulation.

i haven't used any wire other than simpull since it came out. why on
earth would you, unless you were using up old stock?


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

I have to 'fess up....when I pulled the wire in the 3/4 EMT from my panel to the attic at my palatial estate here I used dish soap since I was too lazy to go get wire lube. About a 30' run with 2 90's, a dogleg offset and one LL and one LB.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...gId=10051&cmRelshp=req&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1

Here you go $4 for 32oz, skip your coffee in the morning or pack a sandwich and you will still save the $2 dollars from using soap.


----------



## ace24wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Grab the astroglide off the night stand!:thumbsup:


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

I have tried it once , I was pulling in new feeders to a panel I just mounted and realized I didn't have any lube , thought I brought it but guess not. Anyway someone left a bottle of hand soap sitting there and I used it , long story short it didn't work well at all ( long pull) the wire stuck in the pipe , and I wound up driving to the SH to get lube .


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

ace24wright said:


> Grab the astroglide off the night stand!:thumbsup:


The warming kind keeps your hands warm in winter. But the bacon flavored just makes you hungry.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Unbelievable.Penny-wise and Pound-foolish.Hillbilly Electric?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Podagrower said:


> The warming kind keeps your hands warm in winter. But the bacon flavored just makes you hungry.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

I think it is called "soap" because in the old days, you made your own lube using Ivory soap flakes.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

I wonder if the sim pull wire is oil based? It leaves a gray, slippery residue on my gloves .


----------



## tbcorreo (Feb 11, 2012)

I have used some times dashboard cleaner (silicone), wires fly alone in conduit !!:thumbup:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

One time I saw some professional riggers set a large transformer inside a building with some steel skids and Dawn dish soap


----------



## gesx (Apr 6, 2015)

Come on guys. Look, I'm new here, and though not new to electrical work doing so as a professional I am fairly new to. I came here hoping to find a substitute for the commercial gells, not necessarily detergent but some kind of sub. There are many good comments as well as helpful. I realize the op didn't ask for a sub but considering it's content, and since detergent is a bad idea, it would seem only appropriate to provide the name or mix/recipe for a good sub. It's not always feasible to just run get the gel. I try to keep some on hand, but do run out occasionally. There have been times I didn't realize I was out (yes, my fault. Yes I should've tended to business better. I only ask that the 1st to throw a stone at me be w/out fault their own self.). At such times a sub would have been nice., as to get more I must order it or drive anywhere from 90-200 miles round trip to get. So any ideas are appreciated. Smart allec comments or ones advising me or others of how stupid we are serve only to make the one stating such expose their true colors and idiocy.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Dishwashing soap I use in a pinch, laundry is too caustic on my hands.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

1. :jester:

2. I'm thinking laundry detergent is more expensive than lube.

3. Laundry detergent doesn't stay slippery very long. It gets very sticky when it dries.

4. Ideal clear is worthless. 

5.The Greenlee blue/green stuff is the ****ski :thumbup:

6. This thread is from 20****ing12 :jester:





> Come on guys. Look, I'm new here, and......


The rules are the same here as in the rest of the world. You came into a conversation from 2012. It makes no sense, especially with this topic and your input.


----------

